# Eastern PA - 3 Acres to restore



## Skully (May 21, 2020)

Hello from rainy PA.

This is my first post here as i have just received my mod approval yesterday. Thank you for accepting me to this forum.

Gosh, where to start? I have always been particular about the appearance of my lawn. comes from my upbringing and a father who taught me how to keep the lawn clean, green and well groomed. My first home was on 1/2 acre, purchased new and i was able to bring the lawn up from seed. I added an irrigation system and paid a professional lawn service. Our lawn was the nicest on the block.

2 years ago my wife and I decided to purchase and rescue a larger home that set on 3.5 acres on a hill overlooking the development that contained our first home and beautiful lawn. We have spent 2 years refurbishing this incredible home and now that the inside is complete it's time for the outside.

This is the reason I joined this forum. There is so much more lawn area and I cannot accommodate a professional service any longer. I am planning on restoring the lawn in sections and I'm looking for advice on what treatment to perform first.
I have a Chapin spraying system for my ATV for application.



These are the enemies. 






I've been reading about a product called Tenacity and when used with a surfactant can bring great results. Would a full application of Tenacity and than a fertilizer get me off to a good start for the warm months ahead? i plan on over seeding in the fall. This is the first area i will work on.


I appreciate any feedback and criticism, i'm just looking for a place to start.


----------

